# i need an install driver for my 6100 Westell WireSpeed Dual Connect Modem



## producer snafu (Jul 15, 2007)

i just got a new computer and i have verizon's dsl service, this problem is that i cannot find the cd for the modem installation.

is there a link i can go to so that i can just download the driver, burn it on cd and install it on my new computer?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi producer snafu,
Welcome to the forum. The easiest thing to do is call verizon. They will walk you thru some steps to get your modem installed (with out CD) or you could open a browser and type 192.168.1.1 and follow the instructions (can be a little confusing)
Here is a google search that may help you. I do not know if you are connecting a router to the modem or not, but this google search may assist you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless you're using USB to connect to the modem, you don't need any CD.

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## producer snafu (Jul 15, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Unless you're using USB to connect to the modem, you don't need any CD.
> 
> Please supply the following info.
> 
> ...


The name of your ISP: verizon dsl

Make/model of the broadband modem: 6100 Westell WireSpeed Dual Connect Modem

Make/model of your computer: windows xp


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why do you need a driver, doesn't that router has Ethernet capability. Seems to...


----------



## producer snafu (Jul 15, 2007)

i basically just need to download the software to install the router from verizon


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I keep trying to tell you, unless you use USB, you don't need any software from Verizon.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Verizon does not have downloadable software for this modem. You don't need it (unless you are hooking it up to your PC via USB). Hook up your modem and call verizon. They will walk you through this and get you up and running. Or you can open a browser (IE) and input 192.168.1.1 in the search engine. This will open up your modem setup page, but you would have to know all the passwords and know what you are doing (once inside) to get thru the wizards.
All you have to do is connect your PC DIRECTLY (ethernet cable) to the modem and call Verizon


----------



## Jaga (Aug 11, 2008)

I have been trying to connect to the same modem but through the USB but i dont have the CD for the software so is Verizon best place to get the CD?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Verizon is the place to get the USB driver. However, I *STRONGLY* recommend you use Ethernet if at all possible, USB has many more issues with networking.


----------



## j3plan3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Produce Snafu! 
Contact Tech Support of Verizon and ask for a software resend. It's free. You'll going to have it after 3 working days. And if you're on a hurry, use the USB. 

For East Customers Only! PPPoE

Then open up a browser, Mozilla Firefox or Internet Explorer. Put in the address bar: 192.168.1.1 if it prompts for a user name and a password. Type in Username: admin Password: admin or Username: admin Password: password
After that, a red screen will appear. It's the modem's GUI(Graphical User Interface).
On the Main Page, you'll going to see there "My Modem" Panel.
Under that:

Broadband Connections
Internet Connection: Connected/Not Connected << Click here

You drop on the "My Network Connections"

Under the Edit Pane, there's an icon under it it looks like a memo paper. Click on it and on the 
User Name: type your Verizon user ID ([email protected])
Password: verizon provided (if you still remember this type in your password)

APPLY!

then turn off your modem for ten secs. Turn it on again. If the modem light is SOLID GREEN and Internet lights is GREEN then you are connected properly. If DSL light is blinking Green after 20 secs you turned it on. SYNC problem. If Internet light is RED call verizon for AUTHENTICATION process.

Call Verizon Techs if you want this more easy! Ahahaha. My fingers are swollen for typing!


----------

